
Fox News runs digitally altered images in coverage of Seattle’s protests, CHAZ - erentz
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/fox-news-runs-digitally-altered-images-in-coverage-of-seattles-protests-capitol-hill-autonomous-zone/
======
Tiktaalik
It's abundantly clear at this point that the media leverage their power and
reach to push their agenda and manufacture consent. This is just one new
milestone. Not just Fox News either. It was pretty clear that during the
democratic primary that MSNBC and NYT were putting their thumb on the scale to
select news and design coverage to favour their candidate of choice.

Of course media with an agenda is nothing new, early newspapers were straight
up published by political parties, but due to media consolidation they now
have an incredible ability to bend reality.

Remarkable that the media world we live in in 2020 was predicted by of all
things, a video game released in 2001, Metal Gear Solid 2. The assertion made
by that game that in the future thanks to the internet and deluge of
information, it will be impossible to know what is true or not.

~~~
notatoad
Media outlets have always "put their thumb on the scale", but there's a big
difference bias and lies. when they portray stories in a way that highlights
one side over another, or choose to cover certain events and not others in a
way that pushes a certain narrative, they are still publishing true
information. As long as they're publishing biased but true information, it's
possible to get a more accurate picture by consuming news from multiple
sources to try to balance out the biases. If fox news were honest, you could
read Fox to try to balance out the bias you know exists on MSNBC.

Publishing straight-up lies is another thing entirely. When news sources
publish lies, reading multiple news sources doesn't give you a more accurate
picture, it gives you a less accurate one.

~~~
black_puppydog
... and in conclusion, the only way to stay informed is to not read repeat
offenders at all.

~~~
simonblack
Which is why I have completely blocked the New York Times, the Washington Post
and the Wall Street Journal from my system.

Several other news sources are hanging on by a thread.

Why do many 'news' sources think we have no memory of what they have written?
It doesn't take very long to discover which news sites are unreliable and
which ones are mostly correct.

------
haunter
"ABC news is trying to pass gun range videos as combat footage from Syria"
(2019) [flagged]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21262462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21262462)

------
CivBase
I dislike Fox News. They are clearly using these pictures to push a narrative
and they absolutely need to be more clear about where and when the pictures
came from.

However... that first picture was _very obviously_ a collage, complete with
inconsistent lighting and a gradient fade. You'd have to believe in ghosts to
think that was an undoctored photo.

~~~
nkozyra
Journalistic standards would dictate that it be clearly labeled photo
illustration, in that case.

~~~
CivBase
I 100% agree. But isn't a competing news outlet writing an article about a
missing label just a bit on-the-nose? Particularly when considering the photo
in question.

~~~
nkozyra
I don't follow the "on-the-nose" comment in this context.

In theory, the media serves as the public watchdog for government. If media
violates the ethical standards they should be called out.

The truth is television media has _always_ had low standards for these rules
versus print media. That it transfers to their digital properties is no
surprise.

~~~
fredsanford
Television is called a medium because it is neither rare nor well done.

Ernie Kovacs sometime in the '60s

------
lordlic
I'm bewildered by what line the Seattle Times thinks they're trying to draw
here. Looking at the "CRAZY TOWN" headlines in the image in the article is
like looking at the covers of tabloids in the checkout aisle. I don't know how
anyone could consider what they're seeing there a trustworthy source of
factual reporting.

------
ageofwant
The last week or so YouTube has consistently pushed Fox news feeds into my
suggested view list. The only 'political' content I occasionally watch is
stuff by Mark Blyth... Now I get that Google is just pimping the general
outrage addiction and delights in the easy profits from that, but how many
times do I have to down-vote a video, and report it as 'inappropriate' before
the algorithm gets that i'm just not into this particular brand of horseshit.
Come on google, give it a rest. And please 'antifa' is not a thing, and it
absolutely means fuck-all to an Australian who could not give a bee's dick
about what happens in Trumpistan.

~~~
DesiLurker
thats interesting, I remember seeing that too & I never watch fox. at first I
thought maybe my kid has clicked some video but even after flagging not
interested and disliking it still keeps coming up. plus all the trump
outrage.. just fuck off.

------
dole
If Fox News gave a real shit about truth in journalism they’d either have
people in the middle of CHAZ getting the story, or they should be broadcasting
that they’re being denied access to a supposedly free zone. As with many media
companies, it sounds like they’re sitting back and pushing a narrative.

Would you fear for Fox News journalists’ health and welfare in CHAZ?

